# Disposable anchors



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Of those who use them, do you make your own? Or do you buy them? If so, what kind?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

So nobody around here uses disposable anchors???


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you talking about the anchors for traps?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup. Like the pogo stick brand is just a washer and a J-hook. And the others, the names escape me right now, are basically like a piece of conduit cut at an angle. Just wondering if making my own is worth the time vs. money saved.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive used one like that before. I liked it, and it stayed in the ground too. I would drive it into the ground with a bar, (1/2") and then pull on it to "set" it. 

They work great, but the bad behing them is finding the ground that is soft, and without rocks to keep the pipe from going into the ground deep enough to hold a critter. 

If your after Cats, then they don't work well unless your making a set in the sand. Then it won't hold a Cat when it pulls on the trap. I use a drag in that situation.


----------

